# Toshiba genuine Win7 reinstall without recovery disc?



## PostalTwinkie

As long as you have the product key, you can install any OEM of Windows 7 that matches that key. As an example; Product key says "Windows 7 Home Premium OEM", you find yourself a Windows 7 Home Premium installation, and you should be fine. As of this time, there isn't a legitimate way to download Windows 7, you would need to "find" it online, and use your key for it. Or borrow an OEM disk from a friend/family if they happen to have it.

As for dual booting? Yes, you can dual boot on the laptop so long as it has sufficient hard drive space. There are multiple tutorials online on how to dual boot. Just give it a quick Google and you will be up and going.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diwiak*
> 
> hi there,
> 
> need to reinstall Toshiba satellite with preinstalled Win 7 home premium, but dont have any recovery disc - will the key work with any win7 home premium setup, optionally where to download such setup .iso??
> 
> one more question, is it possible to install any win7 onto "Packard bell" laptop with Linux pre-installed??
> 
> Thanks


on the toshiba satellite, you should have a windows genuine sticker on the bottom, check there for you serial.

Read this article about dual booting windows and linux: dual boot windows and linux


----------



## Diwiak

thanks guys for quick replay, but iam speaking of only win7 partition, it means I want to try delete whole linux installation. one more thing, will this harm warranty???


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diwiak*
> 
> thanks guys for quick replay, but iam speaking of only win7 partition, it means I want to try delete whole linux installation. one more thing, will this harm warranty???


You can install right over linux with no problems, but be aware, the install code from your Toshiba will not work for your Packard Bell, you will need to purchase a license for it. Read your manufacturer's warranty to determine if installing other OSs will void your warranty.


----------



## eternal7trance

Here's a forum that has all the isos for people in your situation.

http://www.w7forums.com/threads/official-windows-7-sp1-iso-image-downloads.12325/


----------



## Diwiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Here's a forum that has all the isos for people in your situation.
> 
> http://www.w7forums.com/threads/official-windows-7-sp1-iso-image-downloads.12325/


GREAT. just missing Slovak (EU) versions. Or language pack will do??

No no, toshiba will have its Win7 with key, and Packard will use different "boxed" Win.

Thanks


----------



## eternal7trance

You'd have to install it and then to the language pack


----------



## cdoublejj

GRAVE DIG.

Some laptops and desktops by OEMs have the key built in the bios for lack of better words when the proper discs is used it activates automatically. A lot of Dells do this, is it possible to find OEM win 7 discs of brands like HP, Acer and Toshiba?


----------

